# New Guppy Pair!!



## Cichlid Dude! (Mar 15, 2011)

Good News! I just now came home from the pet store with a new pair of guppies. I was disappointed that they didn't have any golden lacetail guppies or neon blues, but I got a pretty orange w/black spots guppy male and an orange female with a little yellow around the tail. I have them in my two gal. while my 6.6 is being set up, but I'm thinking about simply moving their fry into the 6.6. Also, the bubble stone was really old, and it broke when I tried to clean it. So right now I just have a bare air tube in the tank for oxygenation, and it seems to cause a little to much disturbance in the water. any ideas on how to reduce disturbance without a bubble stone? Also, can guppies live without an aerator?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Yes, the guppies need air. Just put the outlet tube under some gravel and it should greatly reduce the disturbance of the water.

Do you have any pictures?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I tried to breed guppies. Hope you do well! (I pretty much failed)


----------



## Cichlid Dude! (Mar 15, 2011)

Man, I just can't get this stupid computer to work! I'm sorry I can't seem to get the images up, but the fish really are beautiful. The male has even started to chase the female around a little bit, not very enthusiastically, but I did see his gonopodium make contact, barely. I am hoping to see my female get pregnant within the next couple weeks, and I got a whole lot of plants so the fry will have a place to hide. Just an observation, the Chi (I think I spelled that right) filter ornaments look like perfect cover for young fry. Check it out and let me know what you think. Also, If my female has babies, when is the earliest age I can sex and separate the males from the females, and what are the things I should look for when trying to sex them? I have a heater in the tank but it doesn't seem to work, at least not very well, so can guppies successfully breed at 65-69 degrees Fahrenheit?


----------



## 916 (Mar 27, 2011)

Cichlid Dude! said:


> Man, I just can't get this stupid computer to work! I'm sorry I can't seem to get the images up, but the fish really are beautiful. The male has even started to chase the female around a little bit, not very enthusiastically, but I did see his gonopodium make contact, barely. I am hoping to see my female get pregnant within the next couple weeks, and I got a whole lot of plants so the fry will have a place to hide. Just an observation, the Chi (I think I spelled that right) filter ornaments look like perfect cover for young fry. Check it out and let me know what you think. Also, If my female has babies, when is the earliest age I can sex and separate the males from the females, and what are the things I should look for when trying to sex them? I have a heater in the tank but it doesn't seem to work, at least not very well, so can guppies successfully breed at 65-69 degrees Fahrenheit?


Upload the pictures to photo bucket and copy the img code


----------

